# Two tone feet?



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

What exactly does this look like? I need to take some pics of Ducky's feet to show you guys...His feet are a light grayish on top, with pink sort of throughout, and the undersides (his pads) are pink...Is that two-toned?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

would mean he's split pied. dally has that very same thing, i do have a photo! theyre pink with darker blotches or dark with pink blotches. really its the same depending on how you look at it. its hard to see in the first picture...









you can see her feet good in this picture...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My cookies feet is pink with blotches very faded though


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

because cookie is pearl-PIED. its the pied gene. causes yellow blotches in the plumage if full pied (if only split it may or may not show as a few random yellow feathers in the back of the head.), pink beak with dark spots, pink feet with blotches or even all pink feet... also can have pink toenails.... dally has the blotchy feet, 1 pink toenail, yellow feather near vent and on back of head, and stiped beak.

tsuka has merged wingspots which are molting out and coming all grey... hes male. hes got pink feet with LIGHTER toenails (also a split pied trait) and a pink beak with a black tip. all cuz hes split pied. fully pied birds show these better though, like lperry's cookie. hes gonna show these much better.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i has ask this on another forum years ago lol. I just got my tiels and was like wow, look at her feet.

This is slush (on the right), She is split for pied.









Like others have said it means they can be or are pied/split for pied. In slushes case, she is split for pied


----------

